
Show HN: BankMatch – Automate matching bank transactions to customer payments - arvesolland
https://www.bankmatch.com.au
======
matmunn14
Just letting you know that I get horizontal scrolling on the cards when I look
at the site on my phone.

~~~
arvesolland
Thanks! Will fix that up :)

